

FBI arrests 16 in Anonymous hacking investigation - lucasjung
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20080746-245/fbi-arrests-16-in-anonymous-hacking-investigation/

======
hack_edu
Note: These arrests are connected with the PayPal/Visa/Mastercard DDoS attacks
organized by Anonymous/AnonOps, and have nothing to do with Lulzsec/Antisec or
any of the major breaches.

~~~
kd0amg
I hear from a user on another forum that a guy on his dorm floor got arrested
and had previously bragged about participating in an attack on a group who
opposed the food drive in Orlando that got shut down (user hasn't mentioned
hearing about involvement in anything else).

~~~
rbanffy
Rule #1 states you do not talk about Anonymous.

Anyone who is dumb enough to brag about something that can land them in jail
deserves to go to jail.

~~~
danenania
No.

~~~
rbanffy
OK, not anyone, but bragging about stuff you can be arrested for is still
stupid.

------
natesm
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/iu93n/fbi_raided_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/iu93n/fbi_raided_my_house_with_a_search_warrant_today/)

------
hendzen
All the major LulzSec players have been tweeting all day. I'm doubtful that
they caught any big fish.

------
highpass
I thought ddos was usually via botnets/unaware infected users. The story
states such people were willing participants?

~~~
m0nastic
DDOS is indeed normally conducted by botnets; however, Anonymous uses a tool
called LOIC‡ to carry out DDOS attacks.

Unlike a normal DDOS attack, people actively coordinate the attack (ie: it's
not automated), and apparently, do so from their own systems.

I suspect a lot of the people who participate either aren't aware of the
technical particulars, figure they'll be masked by large amounts of traffic,
or just don't care.

‡ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOIC>

------
redthrowaway
How exactly does running LOIC constitute "conspiring to intentionally _damage_
protected computers?" Where's the damage? Does standing in front of a vending
machine now qualify as vandalism?

~~~
GHFigs
_(8) the term “damage” means any impairment to the integrity or availability
of data, a program, a system, or information;_

[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode18/usc_sec_18_0...](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode18/usc_sec_18_00001030
----000-.html)

------
electromagnetic
Its interesting that an FBI bust comes the day after News International had
its DNS servers knocked down taking out every News International website.

Given that Rupert Murdoch and his businesses are already under suspicion for
bribing police and government officials (and possibly had a whistle blower
murdered), why does it feel like one of Murdochs cronies must have a director
at the FBI on a leash.

It could be coincidence, but IMO when you have billions of dollars, there's no
such thing as coincidence.

~~~
mtogo
Even if presented with billions of dollars, the FBI is not efficient enough
for this to have anything to do with news corp.

Please don't post conspiracy theories unless you have some sort of evidence to
back them up.

